# Cyclogest in pregnancy



## MICHELLEM2517 (May 18, 2005)

Very lucky to have got a BFP on the 12/7/05.  i having been reading threads were some people are still using cyclogest after day 12, i was only given pessaries uo to day 12 and told to stop them after this.  any one else still using them whilst pregnant?


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Michelle

First of all congratulations on getting your BFP, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.  I have been told to you cyclogest until I am 8 weeks (next week  ) and then I can stop.  

Clinics are very different if you are worried give your unit a call and ask.

Take care and enjoy
Love Shaz xx xx


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations Michelle!

Funny, I had the same question for my clinic. Was confused as my prescription said 2 weeks of cyclogest. Then it said 2 boxes which made it 28 in total. Not a lot of maths is needed to realise that things didn't add up so I phoned the clinic and asked why. They said that they were hoping for a BFP and then I would need to continue until probably 12 wks pregnacy (depending on gynae's judgement).

Strange they omit telling us basic things like this!

Hope this helps.

Love Bluechirpy


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Hi Guys.............I had to take progynova and cyclogest for 12 weeks. Am currently 15 weeks pregnant.


mel x


----------

